# Scale implement plans?



## pro-e-geek (Dec 23, 2010)

Where can I find drawings & plans for scale implements? Something like a plow, water tender, saw mill, or other type of machine that would be pulled by a steam traction engine like Rudy K's model traction engine? I'm currently creating CAD models from Rudy's plans & will be wrapping them up soon & am thinking ahead about how to put that engine to work.

 The plans drawing scale is not an issue because I will be creating computer models of these also so I can make it whatever I want.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 23, 2010)

There is not much in the scale of Rudy's engines bit you could reduce down other drawings.

John Haining did quite a few items, these are available from Myhobbystore and Blackgates

http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/browser/156/traction-engine

http://www.blackgates.co.uk/body_drawings.html#Countrymans Steam

There are also US style balers

http://www.balerman1.com/

Jason


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 24, 2010)

I have drawings that I created for implements relative to my 1" Case traction engine. They include a water wagon, a hay baler and a saw mill. 
gbritnell


----------



## MikeR C (Dec 24, 2010)

Those are fabulous!
I too would be interested in the drawings. I searched and I didn't see a build thread on any of them.
Good job!
MikeRC


----------



## metalmad (Dec 24, 2010)

When I stop to think what your Display cases would be like.
I just stop and shake my head in Awe :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 26, 2010)

If you gentlemen would contact me off line (my email is listed) I will give you the particulars on the drawings.
gbritnell


----------



## metalmad (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all 
I was looking at an old mag cover pic I thought all u case fans might enjoy
cheers pete


----------

